# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  ψυξη υπολογιστη με λαδι

## personaldrummer

καλησπερα,
ειδα μερικα αρθρα με κουτια διαφανα αλλα στεγανα στα οποια εχουν βαλει καποιο λαδι μαλλον παραφινελαιο και μεσα σε αυτο εχουν βυθισει την μητρικη με ολα τα εξαρτηματα επανω της..στην ουσια ολοκληρος υπολογιστης μεσα σε λαδι.ψαχνω να βρω καταληλλο λαδι αλλα στην ελλαδα για αγορα.γνωριζει καποιος τι ειδους λαδι μπορει να μπει;φανταζομαι με χαμηλο ειξωδες και χαμηλο ph?

----------


## IRF

Και κάθε φορά που θα θέλω να «βάλω χέρι»στην μητρική ,να αλλάξω κάρτες γραφικών-μνήμες κ.α. θα λαδώνω  τα πάντα :Lol: Kinky electronics :Lol: 
Οι επαφές πως θα συμπεριφερθούν αν το λάδι δεν έχει κατάλληλες προδιαγραφές; αν έχεις όρεξη για προβλήματα δοκίμασε

----------


## selectronic

Αυτά ήταν για υπολογιστές της δεκαετίας του 90, κλασσικές ψύκτρες αέρα σε κάθε εξάρτημα που βγάζει ζέστη είναι πολύ καλύτερη λύση (και ΠΟΛΥ πιο εύκολη)...

----------


## tsimpidas

ένα από τα σχόλια στο βίντεο του λινκ=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrJreUX3TCk

my only question is this... is 26 degrees worth it?ο»Ώ


Δες τα βίντεο για να δεις τι λάδι βάζουν.

----------


## nick1974

ολα τα ορυκτελαια που εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει κανουν (οπως και το παραφινελαιο), και αν ψαξεις θα βρεις λιστες που χουν γραφτει για το ποια ειχαν καλυτερες αποδοσεις (θεωρητικα ως πολυ καλο και vfm ειχε περιγραφει καποιο food grade mineral oil που δε ξερω αν υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα ).
Σε γενικες γραμμες παρολο που τα εργοστασιακα κουτια βγηκαν σχετικα προσφατα, ουσιαστικη αναγγη για τετοια συστηματα ψυξης υπηρχε την εποχη των πρωτων athlon, αλλα δεν παυει σα μεθοδος με ολα της τα μειονεκτηματα (βασικα ενα ειναι, το προβλημα προσβασης) να ειναι και θερμικα αποδοτικη αλλα και η καλυτερη οσον αφορα τη δημιουργια ενος αθορυβου setup

----------


## Nemmesis

Και το λάδι πώς θα ψύχεται?

----------


## nick1974

> Οι επαφές πως θα συμπεριφερθούν αν το λάδι δεν έχει κατάλληλες προδιαγραφές; αν έχεις όρεξη για προβλήματα δοκίμασε



το pc- ενυδρειο ορυκτελαιου ειναι το μονο setup που δεν εχει βγαλει προβληματα, η τελος παντων εχει τα λιγοτερα, αλλα παντα δημιουργει ενα που για καποιος ειναι σημαντικο: το θεμα προσβασης. 






> κλασσικές ψύκτρες αέρα σε κάθε εξάρτημα που βγάζει ζέστη είναι πολύ καλύτερη λύση (και ΠΟΛΥ πιο εύκολη)...



ΔΕΝ υπαρχει καλυτερο και χειροτερο. Καθε μεθοδος εχει τα υπερ και τα κατα, και οι αεροψυκτρες ναι μεν εχουν προοδευσει κατα πολυ (αν μιλαμε για σοβαρα μοντελα κορυφαιων εταιριων του χωρου, πχ noctua) αλλα εχουν και αυτες τα θεματα τους 

Το συστημα με το λαδι υπερτερει του αερα (αλλα και του νερου) στο οτι ειναι πρακτικα σχεδον εντελως αθορυβο, οτι δεν μαζευει σκονη, και σε σχεση με τις καλες αεροψυκτρες οτι δε χρειαζεται να εχεις πανω στον επεξεργαστη σου ενα κακασχημο τεραστιο ...βραχο, ενω σε σχεση με την υδροψυξη οτι δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις για αστοχια, και οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι τοσο σοφιστικε και πανακριβο. 
Απ την αλλη εχει το αρνητικο της δυσκολιας προσβασης.





> Και το λάδι πώς θα ψύχεται?



Τα 50-60...100 λιτρα που βαζουν σε τετοια setup εχουν αρκετη επιφανεια για να μην μπορεσουν να σηκωσουν σε prime95 πανω απο 50-60 βαθμους σε συνηθισμενο OC, τουλαχιστο πρακτικα αυτο υποστηριζουν εδω και πολλα χρονια οσοι το χουν εφαρμοσει (προσωπικα ΘΕΛΩ να χω προσβαση στο εσωτερικο γι αυτο και ειναι η μεθοδος που δε με τραβηξε ποτε, αλλα δε μπορω να μην της αναγνωρισω τα πλεονεκτηματα της)

----------


## vasilllis

καποια φωτο να δουμε υπαρχει?
Ιδανικο λαδι θα ελεγα το λαδι μετασχηματιστη.Τελειο ιξωδες για τις ονομαστικες θερμοκρασιες,αριστος μονωτης κλπ .
Εαν μιλαμε για κλειστο-στεγανο συστημα .

----------


## tsimpidas

> Οι επαφές πως θα συμπεριφερθούν αν το λάδι δεν έχει κατάλληλες προδιαγραφές;



οι επαφές οξυδονονται παρουσία οξυγόνου, μέσα στο ορυκτέλαιο δεν θα οξυδωθουν ουτε μετα απο 2,000 χρονια, γιατι 
το ορυκτέλαιο εχει αποβαλει εντελως οτι οξυγόνο εχει μεσα στα εκατομμυρια χρονια σήψης στο υπεδαφος.

*Εγω εχω μονο μια ενσταση*,, το λαδι γενικα και τα ορυκτέλαια ακομη περισσοτερο επιρεαζουν 
ολα τα εύκαμπτα πλαστικά 
και τα κανουν σκληρά και εύθρυπτα,,

Σκεφτείτε ολα τα καλωδιακια και ολες τις ταμπελες των ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτων καθως και τις ταπες 
των ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτών απο κατω,,,

οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι θα αχρηστευτούν σε κανα χρονο γιατι θα ξεραθει η ταπα τους και θα εισχωρήσει το λαδι μεσα στο διηλεκτρικό υγρο τους 
και θα γινει σαπουνι [οξυ + λαδι ]

και οταν το βγάλει καποιος για να δει τι εχει χαλάσει μολις αγγίξει τα καλώδια θα τσακίσουν οι μονώσεις τους.

Ετσι μια εφαρμογή που ειναι σωστή για στρατιωτικού τύπου υπολογιστή με καλώδια με διαφορετικού τύπου μόνωσης 
και πυκνωτές με κέλυφος καθαρού αλουμινιου και οπες απο ρεταλον οπως τα παλιά τρανζίστορ
ειναι καλη για εφαρμογη πχ σε υποβρυχια 

είναι ακατάλληλη για οικιακού τύπου υπολογιστές.

Το θεμα του λαδιου κατα κάποια τυχων επισκευή δεν με απασχολεί τοσο γιατι οτι αντέχει το λαδι αντεχει και πχ το νευτι 
και οι επισκευαστές τετειου τυπου υπολογιστών σιγουρα 
θα εχουν βουτες με υγρα που απομακρύνουν το λαδι προκειμένου να γινει επισκευή.

----------


## leosedf

Βάλε οργανικό παρθένο ελαιόλαδο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> οι επαφές οξυδονονται παρουσία οξυγόνου, μέσα στο ορυκτέλαιο δεν θα οξυδωθουν ουτε μετα απο 2,000 χρονια, γιατι 
> το ορυκτέλαιο εχει αποβαλει εντελως οτι οξυγόνο εχει μεσα στα εκατομμυρια χρονια σήψης στο υπεδαφος.
> 
> *Εγω εχω μονο μια ενσταση*,, το λαδι γενικα και τα ορυκτέλαια ακομη περισσοτερο επιρεαζουν 
> ολα τα εύκαμπτα πλαστικά 
> και τα κανουν σκληρά και εύθρυπτα,,
> 
> Σκεφτείτε ολα τα καλωδιακια και ολες τις ταμπελες των ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτων καθως και τις ταπες 
> των ηλεκτρολυτικων πυκνωτών απο κατω,,,
> ...




*Τσιμπιδάκι* πάλι άρχισες τις ανακρίβειες ??

*ΠΡΩΤΟΝ,* η οξείδωση είναι η διαδικασία αποβολής ηλεκτρονίων από ένα (χημικό) στοιχείο. ΔΕΝ έχει να κάνει *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ με το οξυγόνο.* Παράδειγμα, το ΑΣΒΕΣΤΙΟ οξειδώνετε από το ΧΛΩΡΙΟ και σχηματίζεται το άλας ΧΛΩΡΙΟΥΧΟ ΑΣΒΕΣΤΙΟ. ΑΝ το οξυγόνο ήταν η αιτία οξείδωσης, οι μπουκάλες οξυγονοκόλλησης που περιέχουν αέριο Οξυγόνο με πίεση 200BAR θα οξειδώνονταν σε μερικές μέρες...... Και αν δεν το πιστεύεις, γέμισε το δοχείο με την μητρική με ελαιόλαδο, να δεις πόσο γρήγορα θα οξειδωθεί ΧΩΡΙΣ οξυγόνο !!
Δες και *αυτό* τον σύνδεσμο.

*ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ,* Η σαπωνοποίηση είναι η χημική διαδικασία μεταξύ *ΕΛΑΙΟΥ και ΑΛΚΑΛΙΚΗΣ ΒΑΣΗΣ*. Δηλαδή χρειάζεται *ΛΑΔΙ* και *ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΛΙΟ ή ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΔΑ* για να γίνει. *ΠΟΤΕ* δεν γίνετε σαπωνοποίηση μεταξύ ελαίου και οξέως, γιατί είναι και τα δύο όξινα !!! 

Για τις υπόλοιπες κοτσάνες δεν αναφέρω τίποτα.
Πως φαίνεται τελικά ο ημιμαθείς άνθρωπος !!!!!!!!

.

----------


## nick1974

βρε τσιμπιδα τι ηλεκτρολυτικους λες? η τελευταια motherboard που χεις δει ειναι τωρα σε μουσειο εκει με τις υπολοιπες πετρες και κοκκαλα της Κρητιδικης περιοδου? 
Οι πυκνωτες των καλων mobo ειναι αλουμινιου ξηρου τυπου και δεν εχουν σχεση με τους ηλεκτρολυτικους οπως τους εννωεις.

επισεις ολα τα υπολοιπα που ειπες ειναι εκτος τοπου και χρονου, η συγκεκριμενη μεθοδος αφορα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ, και ειναι καταλληλη ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ για οικιακους υπολοηιστες.
Τι σδουλεια εχει ο στρατος και τα υποβρυχια ?
επισεις αυτα γινονται απο αρχες 90s και μεχρι τωρα τιποτα απ οσα περιεγραψες δεν εχει συμβει, ανυιθετα θεωρειται και ειναι η πιο ασφαληε μεθοδος ψυξης μετα την αεροψυξη. Επισεις τι εννωεις "επισκευη"? 
Στους υπολογιστες δεν γινονται επισκευες, γινονται ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsimpidas

έχετε δικιο και έχω άδικο. :Smile: 


είχα μεινει στον 19 αιώνα.

*Οι απόψεις το 19ο αιώνα[Επεξεργασία | επεξεργασία κώδικα]*Σε όλη τη διάρκεια του 19ου αιώνα, ως οξείδωση θεωρούνταν η πρόσληψη οξυγόνου από μια ουσία. Έτσι, η ένωση ενός στοιχείου με το οξυγόνο χαρακτηρίζονταν ως οξείδωση π.χ. Mg + 1/2O2 β MgO ή C + O2 β CO2. Στις αντιδράσεις αυτές το οξυγόνο χαρακτηρίστηκε ως οξειδωτικό μέσο επειδή ενώνονταν με το μαγνήσιο (Mg) και τον άνθρακα (C).
Αναγωγή ήταν η αφαίρεση οξυγόνου

----------


## rama

Ενας συγχωρεμένος θείος μου, που δούλευε από παιδί ως τεχνικός στις ΗΠΑ, μου είχε πεί οτι οταν υπάρχει παρουσία πλαστικού, το μόνο υγρό κατάλληλο για αποφυγή διάβρωσης είναι το υγρό φρένων. Ακόμα και για να ξεπλύνει πλαστικά, έβαζε υγρό φρένων.

----------


## nick1974

ρε παιδια δε θα θεωρητικολογησουμε πανω στο "πως και γιατι ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ οτι δε γινεται" αφου η πραξη απ την εποχη των πρωτων Athlon (που κατεστει και η επιτακτικη αναγγη για καλυτερες ψυξεις) ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΝΕΙ 10000000000000000000000000000% οτι και γινεται και ειναι μια χαρα, ουτε στο ποια ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ οτι ειναι τα προβληματα, αφου πρακτικα δεν εχουν ακουστει προβληματα (η τεσπα τα προβληματα ειναι μηδαμηνα αν εχουν παρουσιαστει σε σχεση με τις κλασσικες υδροψυξεις).
Η τεχνικη δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο, ουτε κατι beta, μια χαρα υπαρχει και λειτουργει και θεωρειται πολυ λιγοτερο εξωτικη απο ψυξη με TEC η με freon η ακομα και υγρο αζωτο (που λιγο πολυ οι περισσοτεροι που ασχολουνται με ΟC το χουν δοκιμασει εστω μια φορα "για την αλητεια" ) που ειναι τροποι ψυξης οι οποιοι οντως δεν ειναι για ολους

----------


## Nemmesis

και ξανά λέω... τι θα ψύχει το λάδι??? και οι μετασχηματιστές της ΔΕΗ με λάδι ψύχονται αλλά έχουν και εκείνα τα "καλοριφέρ" δεξιά και αριστερά για να πετάνε την θερμότητα... σιγά την επιστήμη.... το θέμα μου και οποίες αντιρρήσεις έχω εγώ είναι με τον καιρό.... αν αφήσεις ανοιχτό το κύκλωμα τότε με τον καιρό το λάδι και θα οξειδωθεί και θα πάρει υγρασία από την ατμόσφαιρα...
σαφέστατα εάν έχεις 60λιτρα λάδι θα κάνει 4ωρες να πάει στους 60βαθμους, όταν όμως πάει???... με τι θα κατεβάσεις την θερμοκρασία του??? υπάρχουν λύσεις που φαίνεται όμως πως κανέναν δεν ενδιαφέρει το θέμα... όλοι στο youtube αγοράζουν ένα ενυδρείο και βουτάνε μέσα την μητρική και χαίρονται επειδή δουλεύει το pc...κανείς όμως δεν νοιάζεται *για πόσο θα δουλεύει*...

----------


## IRF

> καποια φωτο να δουμε υπαρχει?
> Ιδανικο λαδι θα ελεγα το λαδι μετασχηματιστη.Τελειο ιξωδες για τις ονομαστικες θερμοκρασιες,αριστος μονωτης κλπ .
> Εαν μιλαμε για κλειστο-στεγανο συστημα .



Ιδανικό μεν *τοξικό όμως* για ένα σπίτι και έναν που βάζει τα χέρια του μέσα συνέχεια

----------


## IRF

> Ενας *συγχωρεμένος* θείος μου, που δούλευε από παιδί ως τεχνικός στις ΗΠΑ, μου είχε πεί οτι οταν υπάρχει παρουσία πλαστικού, το μόνο υγρό κατάλληλο για αποφυγή διάβρωσης είναι το υγρό φρένων. Ακόμα και για να ξεπλύνει πλαστικά, έβαζε υγρό φρένων.



Πόσο τοξικό είναι ήξερε;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Για νευροτοξικότητα υγρού φρένων άκουσε τίποτα;;;

----------


## IRF

> οι επαφές οξυδονονται παρουσία οξυγόνου, μέσα στο ορυκτέλαιο δεν θα οξυδωθουν ουτε μετα απο 2,000 χρονια, γιατι 
> το ορυκτέλαιο εχει αποβαλει εντελως οτι οξυγόνο εχει μεσα στα εκατομμυρια χρονια σήψης στο υπεδαφος.



Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι, δυστυχώς τα ορυκτέλαια nujol όταν ζεσταίνονται μαζί με μέταλλα και στην περίπτωσή μας το καλάι τότε να δεις τι γίνεται, μέχρι και πολυμερισμός με μηχανισμό ελευθέρων ριζών, ειδικά αν γίνεται κάπου σπινθηρισμός.Τα ορυκτέλαια έχουν πάντα και προσμίξεις δεν είναι ποτέ μια καθαρή ένωση.Αν δεις τους ελέγχους ορυκτελαίων που γίνονται σε εργαστήρια πολεμικών αεροσκαφών θα δεις ότι σε έναν από αυτούς βάζουν το ορυκτέλαιο μαζί με φύλλα διαφόρων μετάλλων και θερμαίνουν. Εξετάζουν την αλληλεπίδρασή τους ή οποία σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι εμφάνιση χρώματος από αλληλεπίδραση ενώσεων ορυκτελαίου με το χαλκό π.χ. και τότε κρίνεται ακατάλληλο προς χρήση

----------


## IRF

> *ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ,* Η σαπωνοποίηση είναι η χημική διαδικασία μεταξύ *ΕΛΑΙΟΥ και ΑΛΚΑΛΙΚΗΣ ΒΑΣΗΣ*. Δηλαδή χρειάζεται *ΛΑΔΙ* και *ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΛΙΟ ή ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΔΑ* για να γίνει. *ΠΟΤΕ* δεν γίνετε σαπωνοποίηση μεταξύ ελαίου και οξέως, γιατί είναι και τα δύο όξινα !!! 
> .



*
Σαπωνοποίηση σίγουρα δεν γίνεται. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ*. Γίνεται όμως όξινη υδρόλυση του ελαίου αν υπάρχει ελάχιστη υγρασία και δημιουργεί νέα οξέα.
Με απλά λόγια η μητρική δεν είναι σχεδιασμένη να είναι βυθισμένη μέσα στο λάδι είτε είναι ορυκτέλαιο είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο και τα προβλήματα φαίνονται μετά από μερικά χρόνια λειτουργίας.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Οι πυκνωτες των καλων mobo ειναι αλουμινιου ξηρου τυπου και δεν εχουν σχεση με τους ηλεκτρολυτικους οπως τους εννωεις.
> k



δηλ, βαζεις και το τροφοδοτικο μεσα στο λαδι ? εκει εχει ακόμη κατι κανονικούς ηλεκτρολυτικους.

και τα καλώδια δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα ? ετσι ?





> ..... Και αν δεν το πιστεύεις, γέμισε το δοχείο με την μητρική με ελαιόλαδο, 
> 
> .



ελαιολαδο..... εγω ουτε κανονικο ορυκτελαιο δεν θα εβαζα.

οι μπουκάλες οξυγόνου ελέγχονται σε κάθε γέμισμα και κάποια στιγμή αχρηστευονται με μια τρύπα με τρυπάνι, για να μην ξαναχρησιμοποιηθουν.
ο υπεύθυνος γεμίσματος κατεβάζει λαμπάκι μέσα στην μπουκάλα και την επιθεωρεί για τον βαθμό οξείδωσης.

Ο ηλεκτρολύτης των πυκνωτών τι είναι ? οξικό ή καυστικό ?

----------


## tsimpidas

> Για τις υπόλοιπες κοτσάνες δεν αναφέρω τίποτα.
> *Πως φαίνεται τελικά ο ημιμαθείς άνθρωπος* !!!!!!!!
> 
> .









> *αυτα γινονται απο αρχες 90s και μεχρι τωρα τιποτα απ οσα περιεγραψες δεν εχει συμβει*, ανυιθετα θεωρειται και ειναι η πιο ασφαληε μεθοδος ψυξης μετα την αεροψυξη. k




Αυτοι παντως που το κανανε παθανε ολα οσα περιεγραψα,,

δειτε το βιντεο=





 διαλύθηκαν ολα τα πυκνωτακια...

και ολα τα καλωδια....

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτοι παντως που το κανανε παθανε ολα οσα περιεγραψα,,
> 
> δειτε το βιντεο=
> 
> 
>  διαλύθηκαν ολα τα πυκνωτακια...
> 
> και ολα τα καλωδια....




ΟΛΟΙ? 
Τοσους πολλους overclockers ξερεις που εψαχνες στο YT να βρεις ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑΝ που ανεβασε αυτο το βιντεακι?
Κι αν σου δωσω 10-20 ατομα να μιλησεις που το καναν και δεν παθαν τιποτα και ειναι στις Ελληνικες ομαδες oc κι οχι τυχαιοι αγνωστοι που απλα ψαχναμε και βρηκαμε τι θα αντιπαραθεσεις παλι?

(και προσεξε, δεν υποστηριζω τη μεθοδο γιατι ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ δεν ειναι του γουστου μου, (εμενα μια ζωη μ αρεσαν οι σωληνες κι οι αντλιες) αλλα να μην ανεβαζουμε και ασυναστησιες ελενης λουκα για πραγματα που δεν εχουμε επαφη)


Ξεκολα, δεν ειπαμε οτι ειναι ο μαγικος ζωμος, αλλα οτι ο χρονος εχει δειξει οτι ειναι απλα λιγοτερο προβληματικη η μεθοδος, οσο για τον τυπο που ξερω ποιος ειναι, τι λαθος εκανε και τι λαδι εβαλε? (εννωειται δεν ανοιξα καν το βιντεο, ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ? καποιον που δειχνει κατι που δε συνεβει σε κανεναν αλλο και να το θεωρουμε ως δεδομενο? ειναι σαν τα βιντεο των παπουδων με τις lead free κολλησεις που... ...δεν κολλανε, ετσι, επειδη το λενε αυτοι   :Tongue2: )

----------


## tsimpidas

> c κι οχι τυχαιοι αγνωστοι που απλα ψαχναμε και βρηκαμε τι θα αντιπαραθεσεις παλι?
> 
> (και προσεξε, δεν υποστηριζω τη μεθοδο γιατι ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ δεν ειναι του γουστου μου, (εμενα μια ζωη μ αρεσαν οι σωληνες κι οι αντλιες) αλλα να μην ανεβαζουμε και ασυναστησιες ελενης λουκα για πραγματα που δεν εχουμε επαφη)



Λες και το κάνω επίτηδες... με τις αντλιες εχεις επαφη,, με το λαδι που καταστρεφει ολα τα μαλακά πλαστικα δεν εχεις επαφη ? :Wink: 

Λες και εγώ γύρισα το βίντεο....πρωτα πετάγεστε για να την πειτε στον αλλο και μετα προσπαθείτε να τα μαζέψετε.

αντε, χωστε τους υπολογιστές μεσα στο λαδι και μετα αναψτε τους και φωτια και χορέψτε γυρο-γυρο γιατι 
μονο για πεταμα θα ειναι μετα.

----------


## Ste7ios

Καλύτερα να αποφεύγονται γενικεύσεις και εικασίες... Κάποια υλικά δεν μένουν ανεπηρέαστα όταν έρχονται σε επαφή με κάποια άλλα.

Πρέπει να γνωρίζει κανείς τη συμβατότητα τους. Υπάρχουν και σχετικοί πίνακες, π.χ.:

https://www.calpaclab.com/chemical-c...bility-charts/

Το PVC με το ορυκτέλαιο για παράδειγμα δεν έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα αλλά όπως έχω δει το διάφανο στην πενταετία περίπου σκληραίνει. Έτσι κάθε 5 χρόνια πρέπει να αντικαθιστώ ένα τμήμα σωλήνα του λιπαντή της αλυσίδας στη μηχανή καθώς αρχίζουν οι διαρροές...

----------

kioan (08-03-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Λες και το κάνω επίτηδες... με τις αντλιες εχεις επαφη,, με το λαδι που καταστρεφει ολα τα μαλακά πλαστικα δεν εχεις επαφη ?



σωληνες + αντλιες = υδροψυξη






btw ειλικρινα αν διαβαζαν το παρον γνωστοι oclockers απλα θα πεθαιναν στα γελια γιατι προσπαθειτε να βγαλετε αχρηστη μια μεθοδο που ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ, και λειτουργει καλα εδω και χρονια, και επαναλαμβανω οτι προσωπικα ΔΕΝ ειμαι φαν της συγκεκριμενης μεθοδου, αλλα ειναι καπως το να υπωνονται ανακριβειες.
Σα μεθοδος ειναι απ τις επιτυχημενες και γι αυτο μετα απο τοσα χρονια που εχει καραδοκιμαστει βγηκαν και κουτια φτιαγμενα για να λειτουργουν με αυτη τη μεθοδο ψυξης.
Οι ανθρωποι δε που ασχολουνται με τετοια θεματα δεν ειναι τυχαιοι, ειτε ειναι overclockers που θα τρεχουν prime95 για κανα 12ωρο η και παραπανω, ειτε gamers που τσιτωνουν τις GPU σε ΑΑΑ games παιζοντας για ωρες ολοκληρες (πολλες φορες και επαγγελματιες gamers -ναι υπαρχουν και τετοιοι και καποιοι απ αυτους βγαζουν εκατομμυρια), κι οχι πιτσιρικαδες που παιζουν lol σε ενα laptop με pentium.
Με το χρονο και με τις δοκιμες οι ανθρωποι που ενδιαφερονται εχουν καταληξει και γνωριζουν ποια λαδια κανουν και ποια δεν κανουν (ενας σοβαρος overclocker μπορει να αγορασει 150 high end επεξεργαστες για να τους καψει μεχρι να βγαλει τα νουμερα που θελει, σε δοκιμες λαδιων θα κολωνε? ) Οι δε εταιριες που βγαζουν τετοια κουτια προτεινουν καποια λαδια και επισημαινουν πως με οσα δεν εχουν κανει δοκιμες δεν εγγυονται για βλαβες.
Επισεις ειναι τουλαχιστο αστειο να υπαρχει σνομπισμος στις "πρωτογονες" πιλοτικες κατασκευες που γινονται μεσα σε ενυδρεια. Οταν ξεκινησαμε να ασχολουμαστε με την υδροψυξη βαζαμε ψυγεια αυτοκινητων και καποιοι που το χαν με το μηχανουργικο κομματι φτιαχναν χειροποιητα cpu block και μας τα πουλαγαν (εγω προσωπικα αντι για radiator ειχα χρησιμοποιησει ενα ολοκληρο ενυδρειο 100 λιτρων ) και σιγα σιγα περασε στο να φτιαχνονται εργοστασιακα parts καθως και εταιριες κολλοσοι οπως η Corsair να βγαζουν τις δικες τους AIO εκδοχες. 
Ολα αυτα ΔΕΝ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ουτε ειναι ολα για ολους.
Αν καποιος θελει ενα pc απλα για να κανει τη δουλεια του, για browsing, fb, office και κανα lol εννωειται ουτε τον ενδιαφερουν τετοιες καταστασεις ουτε εχει λογικη να μπλεξει με λαδια η με νερα η υγρα αζωτα (αντε το πολυ πολυ να βαλει καμια υδροψυξη ΑΙΟ ετοιματζηδικη "για την αλητεια" κι αυτο ειναι ολο).
Απ την αντιθετη οχθη υπαρχουν και αλλοι που τους αρεσει να παιδευονται και να φτιαχνουν νεα πραγματα. ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ σε μια κοινοτητα ηλεκτρονικων -και οχι νυχουδων- ειναι γελοιο να αντιμετωπιζονται με τετοιο τροπο αυτοι οι πρωτοποροι






> σαφέστατα εάν έχεις 60λιτρα λάδι θα κάνει 4ωρες να πάει στους 60βαθμους, όταν όμως πάει???... με τι θα κατεβάσεις την θερμοκρασία του??? υπάρχουν λύσεις που φαίνεται όμως πως κανέναν δεν ενδιαφέρει το θέμα... όλοι στο youtube αγοράζουν ένα ενυδρείο και βουτάνε μέσα την μητρική και χαίρονται επειδή δουλεύει το pc...κανείς όμως δεν νοιάζεται *για πόσο θα δουλεύει*...



οταν κανεις prime95 ο επεξεργαστης δουλευει 60-70-80 η και 90 βαθμους (αναλογα τον επεξεργαστη, το oc και την ψυξη) για κανα 12ωρο και παραπανω, οποτε αυτο που λες απλα στην πραξη δε συμβαινει (κι εγω σκεφτομουν οτι επρεπε να μπουν ψυκτρες αλλα η πραξη δειχνει πως δε χρειαζονται).
Δε γνωριζω πολλα για τη μεθοδο μια και δε με συγκινησε ποτε για να την εφαρμοσω, αλλα απο τις εμπειριες των ανθρωπων που τη χρησιμοποιουν δειχνει να ειναι απ τις καλυτερες εξωτικες μεθοδους και με το χαμηλοτερο ρισκο.
Οποιος θελει αναλυσεις απο ατομα που γνωριζουν καλυτερα τη μεθοδο ας ανοιξει θεμα στο https://www.overclockers.com/forums/ η εστω σε καποιο απ τα ντοπια σχετικα forums γα να ανταλλαξει αποψεις με τους ιδιους που χρησιμοποιουν τη συγκεκριμενη μεθοδο

----------


## vasilllis

δηλαδη οι πυκνωτες που εχουν μονωτικο το λαδι καταστρεφονται?Καλωδια που χρησιμοποιουν σαν μονωτικο το λαδι καταστρεφονται?

----------


## xrist sakis

Καλησπέρα στην διαφωνούσα παρέα...  Diala d της Shell (http://www.transmarineoil.com/_files/DIALAD.pdf) λέγεται το λάδι που χρησιμοποιούμε σε x-rays μηχανήματα υψηλής τάσης >130 kV και πολλές φορές υψηλής συχνότητας εδώ και πολλά-πολλά χρόνια χωρίς προβλήματα οξείδωσης ή πολυμερισμού των πλαστικών. Χρησιμοποιήται και για ψύξη άλλα κυρίως για μόνωση της υψηλής τάσης. Το λάδι αυτό ψύχεται είτε κυκλοφορώντας το ίδιο ή με σερπαντίνα νερού ή λαδιού ψυχόμενου. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το κατά πόσο μία μητρική στα 3 GHz θα δουλεύει απρόσκοπτα λόγω της πολύ υψηλής της συχνότητας...
   Σάκης

----------


## Nemmesis

Φουρτουνάκιδες και Βροντάκιδες.... 
Έχει καταντήσει πολύ κουραστικό ρε παιδιά να φωνάζετε για το οποιοδήποτε θέμα.... Γιατί τόσος φανατισμός??
Στα @ρχιδι@ σας κιόλας αν θα σας πιστέψει ο άλλος ή όχι.... Περιμένετε να αλλάξετε την γνώμη του άλλου μέσα από ένα φόρουμ... Όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει δει πως σπάνε τα καλώδια μέρα από 1 χρόνο στο λάδι θέλει μας πείσει ότι δεν παθαίνουν κάτι επειδή του το είπαν κάτι φιλαράκια , την στιγμή μάλιστα που νομίζει πως μιλάει με άσχετους και πως μόνο αυτός έχει ιδέα για το άθλημα... Εδώ όταν βάζαμε τους ενισχυτές στο λάδι για να έχουν ολα τα τρανζίστορ την ίδια θερμοκρασία (δήθεν θα ακουγόταν πιο καλά)υπήρχαν οι p3.... Τα ίδια λέγαμε και εμείς... Δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα τα καλώδια... Σε 6μηνες το λάδι ξέρεις τι ωραίο γκρί χρώμα πήρε? Μέχρι και κλοφεν βρήκαμε από την ΔΕΗ αλλά τα ίδια σκατα είχαμε.... Γιατί όμως εγώ να έχω την όρεξη να κάτσω να φωνάζω για κάτι που δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις?? Αφού ότι και να σου γράφω θα μου απαντάς μέχρι να βαρεθώ να απαντήσω όπου και θα νομίζεις ότι με αποστόμωσες... Το μήνυμα μου αυτό δεν είναι προσωπικά για κάποιον αλλά για όλους όσους δεν μπορούν να ακούσουν κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που πιστεύουν

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλησπέρα στην διαφωνούσα παρέα...  Diala d της Shell (http://www.transmarineoil.com/_files/DIALAD.pdf) λέγεται το λάδι που χρησιμοποιούμε σε x-rays μηχανήματα υψηλής τάσης >130 kV και πολλές φορές υψηλής συχνότητας εδώ και πολλά-πολλά χρόνια χωρίς προβλήματα οξείδωσης ή πολυμερισμού των πλαστικών. Χρησιμοποιήται και για ψύξη άλλα κυρίως για μόνωση της υψηλής τάσης. Το λάδι αυτό ψύχεται είτε κυκλοφορώντας το ίδιο ή με σερπαντίνα νερού ή λαδιού ψυχόμενου. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το κατά πόσο μία μητρική στα 3 GHz θα δουλεύει απρόσκοπτα λόγω της πολύ υψηλής της συχνότητας...
>    Σάκης



Ναι τα μηχανήματα αυτά είναι φτιαγμένα με υλικά που δεν έχουν θέμα με τα λάδια... Όπως επίσης και τα κυκλώματα αυτά είναι κλειστά.. δεν είναι ενυδρεία... Αυτή είναι η διαφορά...

----------


## xrist sakis

Το πιό πιθανό είναι ότι το λάδι είναι ειδικό, και είναι αυτό που παρέθεσα...Και ναί είναι κλειστά αλλά για να μην μπαίνουν υγρασίες και δημιουργούν σπινθηρισμούς ή υπάρχουν φυσαλίδες αέρα. Τα υλικά δεν παρατήρησα να είναι ειδικά. Και υπάρχουν υλικά που είναι για δεκαετίες μέσα στο λάδι.

----------


## IRF

> Καλησπέρα στην διαφωνούσα παρέα...  Diala d της Shell (http://www.transmarineoil.com/_files/DIALAD.pdf) λέγεται το λάδι που χρησιμοποιούμε σε x-rays μηχανήματα υψηλής τάσης >130 kV και πολλές φορές υψηλής συχνότητας εδώ και πολλά-πολλά χρόνια χωρίς προβλήματα οξείδωσης ή πολυμερισμού των πλαστικών. Χρησιμοποιήται και για ψύξη άλλα κυρίως για μόνωση της υψηλής τάσης. Το λάδι αυτό ψύχεται είτε κυκλοφορώντας το ίδιο ή με σερπαντίνα νερού ή λαδιού ψυχόμενου. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το κατά πόσο μία μητρική στα 3 GHz θα δουλεύει απρόσκοπτα λόγω της πολύ υψηλής της συχνότητας...
>    Σάκης



Φυσικά και έχει τις προδιαγραφές το λάδι που αναφέρεις. Από απλή περιέργεια ρωτάω; Πόσο κάνει το λάδι αυτό για να βάλει 5 τουλάχιστο λίτρα στη μητρική ο θεματοθέτης. Ακριβώς αυτό τον έλεγχο διάβρωσης με φύλλο χαλκού κάνουν και σε κάποια λιπαντικά αεροσκαφών(όπως αυτό που αναφέρει το datasheet που έβαλες στο λινκ)
Φυσικά διευκρινίζει για την αποθήκευσή του«It is strongly recommended that storage containers be dedicated for electrical service and include* air-tight seals*.»Άρα και για τη χρήση του δεν επιτρέπεται να είναι σε επαφή με την υγρασία του περιβάλλοντος.
Επίσης αν δεις στο msds θα δεις ότι περιέχει *Butylated hydroxytoluene* από μυρωδιά πως πάει το λάδι;;;;;πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να είναι ακίνδυνο να είναι σε ένα σπίτι;γιατί μάλλον για οικιακό υπολογιστή μιλάμε και όχι για γεννήτρια ακτίνων χ 130KV που μάλλον δεν βρίσκεται στο σπίτι σου και σίγουρα είναι κλειστή από παντού.Αν βάλεις αυτό το λάδι σε πλαστική δεξαμενή θα δεις να στραβώνει πολύ πριν από χρόνο.(*Butylated hydroxytoluene)*

----------


## vasilllis

> Φουρτουνάκιδες και Βροντάκιδες.... 
> Έχει καταντήσει πολύ κουραστικό ρε παιδιά να φωνάζετε για το οποιοδήποτε θέμα.... Γιατί τόσος φανατισμός??
> Στα @ρχιδι@ σας κιόλας αν θα σας πιστέψει ο άλλος ή όχι.... Περιμένετε να αλλάξετε την γνώμη του άλλου μέσα από ένα φόρουμ... Όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει δει πως σπάνε τα καλώδια μέρα από 1 χρόνο στο λάδι θέλει μας πείσει ότι δεν παθαίνουν κάτι επειδή του το είπαν κάτι φιλαράκια , την στιγμή μάλιστα που νομίζει πως μιλάει με άσχετους και πως μόνο αυτός έχει ιδέα για το άθλημα... Εδώ όταν βάζαμε τους ενισχυτές στο λάδι για να έχουν ολα τα τρανζίστορ την ίδια θερμοκρασία (δήθεν θα ακουγόταν πιο καλά)υπήρχαν οι p3.... Τα ίδια λέγαμε και εμείς... Δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα τα καλώδια... Σε 6μηνες το λάδι ξέρεις τι ωραίο γκρί χρώμα πήρε? Μέχρι και κλοφεν βρήκαμε από την ΔΕΗ αλλά τα ίδια σκατα είχαμε.... Γιατί όμως εγώ να έχω την όρεξη να κάτσω να φωνάζω για κάτι που δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις?? Αφού ότι και να σου γράφω θα μου απαντάς μέχρι να βαρεθώ να απαντήσω όπου και θα νομίζεις ότι με αποστόμωσες... Το μήνυμα μου αυτό δεν είναι προσωπικά για κάποιον αλλά για όλους όσους δεν μπορούν να ακούσουν κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που πιστεύουν



Νομιζω μεσα απο συζητησεις και παραθεσεις βγαινει και καποιο αποτελεσμα.
Aυτα τα λαδια που αναφερεις ,ο μεγαλυτερος τους εχθρος ειναι ο ατμοσφαιρικος αερας και η υγρασια.

----------


## xrist sakis

Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβό. Πωλείται σε πλαστικά δοχεία 20-25 λίτρων. Δεν πρέπει να έρχεται σε ανοιχτή επαφή με το περιβάλλον για να μην μαζεύει υγρασία αν και σε μετασχηματιστές υπάρχουν εξαεριστικά. Δεν μυρίζει πολύ, κάτι ανάλογο με το πετρέλαιο σε ένταση, αλλά έχει χαρακτηριστική μυρωδιά. Εκείνο που δεν μου αρέσει σ'αυτό το λάδι είναι ότι αν πέσει πάνω σε ρούχο δύσκολα βγαίνει. Και σίγουρα δεν λέω σε κανένα να βουτήξει τον υπολογιστή του μέσα στο λάδι αυτό τουλάχιστον. Πάλι αν κάποιος το έχει μεράκι και θέλει να το κάνει, αν το κάνει αεροστεγώς και βάλει και ένα δοχείο διαστολής δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## nick1974

> Φουρτουνάκιδες και Βροντάκιδες.... 
> Έχει καταντήσει πολύ κουραστικό ρε παιδιά να φωνάζετε για το οποιοδήποτε θέμα.... Γιατί τόσος φανατισμός??




αν και λες οτι δεν ειναι προσωπικο, ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι απευθυνεται σε αυτα που γραφω παραπανω, οποτε θα απαντησω:
κατ αρχας δεν υπαρχει κανενας φανατισμος αλλα μεταφορα πληροφοριων απο το χωρο των overclockers και λοιπων κομπιουτερολαγνων στο χωρο των ηλεκτρονικων αφου τεθηκε το θεμα και τυγχανει να ανηκω και στους δυο κοσμους.
Η αντιδραση δεν ειναι απο μερους μου που μεταφερω την πληροφορια, αλλα απο σας που δε τη δεχεστε ως αληθινη και προσπαθειτε να κανετε debaging σε ενα θεμα που ειναι 100% υπαρκτο! κατι σαν το πεταγμα του μπαμπουρα ενα πραμα οπου συμφωνα με τους γνωστες αεροδυναμικης δε θα επρεπε να μπορει να πεταξει (σκεψου καποιον απ αυτους να επιμενει οτι ο μπαμπουρας δεν πεταει επειδη αυτη ειναι... ...η αποψη του)!
Απο ποτε κατι που εχει αποδειχει πειραματικα επανελειμενα εχει να κανει με αποψεις η με το πως θα πρεπε να ναι στην οποια θεωρια?
Δε θα επεκταθω αλλο μιας και οπως ειπα δεν ειναι καν ο αγαπημενος μου τροπος ψυξης, και γι αυτο παρεπεμψα οποιος ενδιφερεται να ανοιξει σχετικοθεμα στις αντιστοιχες κοινοτητες 
Απο κει και περα, δε μπορω να μην απαντησω σε ανακριβειες που γραφονται σχετικα με τα χιλια μυρια προβληματα της μεθοδου, γιατι αντικειμενικα  απλα, στεγνα, στον πραγματικο κοσμο αυτα απλως δεν υπαρχουν ουτε εχουν υπωθει ουτε καταγραφει ιστορικα.
Τωρα αν μετα απο 10 χρονια μπορει ολα εκει μεσα να ειναι για πεταμα, αυτο κανεις δε το γνωριζει ουτε θα το μαθει και ειναι κατι παντελως αδιαφορο  λογο της φυσης του αντικειμενου (κανεις δε κραταει κανενα part τοσο πολυ εκτος απ το κουτι ισως η αντε το πολυ και το τροφοδοτικο. Εναν ανθρωπο που θελει ενα συστημα να το κρατησει για παντα εννωειται δεν τον απασχολει να κανει overclocking αρα δεν τον απασχολουν θεματα ψυξης)


btw αυτα με τα ενυδρεια και λοιπα ανοιχτα συστηματα ειναι πειραματικα μοντελα που ξεκινησαν οι πρωτοποροι χομπυστες, και το θεμα δεν αφορα αυτα αλλά κουτια τα οποια ειναι εργοστασιακα φτιαγμενα ακριβως για τετοια χρηση οποτε τα περι ανοιχτων μοντελων και υγρασιας ειναι ακυρα, αφου ο θεματοθετης ξεκαθαρα αγορασε η σκοπευει να αγορασει τετοιου ειδους case






> πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να είναι ακίνδυνο να είναι σε ένα σπίτι;γιατί μάλλον για οικιακό υπολογιστή μιλάμε και όχι για γεννήτρια ακτίνων χ 130KV που μάλλον δεν βρίσκεται στο σπίτι σου και σίγουρα είναι κλειστή από παντού.



γιατι να ναι κλειστη απο παντου? σε ακτινολογικα ιατρεια βρισκεται, οχι στον αντιδραστηρα του φουκοσιμα. (και σε καποια ρανταρ)
Η συνηθεστερη βλαβη τετοιων λυχνιων συνηθως προκειπτουν απο αρκ μετα απο διαρροη του συγκεκριμενου λαδιου οπου χανεται η μονωση, οποτε μαλλον δεν πρεπει να ναι και τοσο επικινδυνο.
Επισεις στους μετασχηματιστες υψηλης μια χαρα ετεθειμενο ειναι στην ατμοσφαιρα.  



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβό. Πωλείται σε πλαστικά δοχεία 20-25 λίτρων. Δεν πρέπει να έρχεται σε ανοιχτή επαφή με το περιβάλλον για να μην μαζεύει υγρασία αν και σε μετασχηματιστές υπάρχουν εξαεριστικά..



τα εξαεριστικα δεν ειναι σε αμεση επαφη με το περιβαλλον καθοτι υπαρχει sillica να απορροφαει την υγρασια.





> Η συνηθεστερη βλαβη τετοιων λυχνιων συνηθως προκειπτουν απο αρκ μετα απο διαρροη του συγκεκριμενου λαδιου οπου χανεται η μονωση, οποτε μαλλον δεν πρεπει να ναι και τοσο επικινδυνο.
> Επισεις στους μετασχηματιστες υψηλης μια χαρα ετεθειμενο ειναι στην ατμοσφαιρα.  
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Δεν ειναι ολα τα λαδια μετασχηματιστων ιδια.Επισης δεν μπμορουν ολα να τοποθετηθουν σε μετασχηματιστες σε κλειστους χωρους.Μεγαλο ρολο στην εξατμιση τους (και αναθυμιασεις )παιζει η θερμοκρασια.

ΥΓ δεν ειμαι υπερ ή κατα της συγκεκριμενης μεθοδου ψυξης αλλα δεν μπορουμε να την αποριπτουμε κιολας.

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν ειναι ολα τα λαδια μετασχηματιστων ιδια.Επισης δεν μπμορουν ολα να τοποθετηθουν σε μετασχηματιστες σε κλειστους χωρους.Μεγαλο ρολο στην εξατμιση τους (και αναθυμιασεις )παιζει η θερμοκρασια..



για το diala oil-D που υπωθηκε ηταν το σχολιο κι οχι γενικα για λαδια μετασχηματιστων (καποια αλλα εξ αλλου ειναι και τοξικα οποτε ψιλοεπικινδυνα για οικιακη χρηση).
Το συγκεκριμενο με εξαεριστικα δεν εχει εξατμηση (η τεσπα δεν εχει εμφανη εξατμιση) 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## makocer

> καλησπερα,
> ειδα μερικα αρθρα με κουτια διαφανα αλλα στεγανα στα οποια εχουν βαλει καποιο λαδι μαλλον παραφινελαιο και μεσα σε αυτο εχουν βυθισει την μητρικη με ολα τα εξαρτηματα επανω της..στην ουσια ολοκληρος υπολογιστης μεσα σε λαδι.ψαχνω να βρω καταληλλο λαδι αλλα στην ελλαδα για αγορα.γνωριζει καποιος τι ειδους λαδι μπορει να μπει;φανταζομαι με χαμηλο ειξωδες και χαμηλο ph?



παρε μια εικονα απο ΕΔΩ για να παρεις ιδεες αν θες να υλοποιησεις την κατασκευη (φυσικα δεν αναφερομαι στο ενυδρειο)
προσωπικα ειμαι αρνητκος σ αυτη τη μεθοδο γι αρκετους λογους , αλλα ο καθενας κανει το κεφι του -γιατι στην ουσια μονο για την πλακα και την εμπειρια αξιζει να καταπιαστεις
η αεροψυκτρες ειναι η πιο απλη/αποτελεσματικη λυση για απλα πισι -σημερα εχουν αυξηση την αποδοση τους και ταυτοχρονα εχουν μειωσει το βαρος/ογκο (παλια ειχαν κυκλοφορησει κατι γκουμουτσες μεγαλυτερες κι απο το τροφοδοτικο που αν η μητρικη δεν ειχε αναλογες προδιαγραφες καταφερναν να την πετσικαρουν...)
η υδροψυξη ειναι αρκετα πιο αποτελεσματικη απο την αεροψυκτρα που κατα την γνωμη μου αξιζει να θες να στησεις δυνατο μηχανημα (+overclocking ισως) μαζι με καρτα/ες γραφικων κλπ κλπ
και στις 2 περιπτωσεις το θεμα ειναι ποσο κοντα στην θερμοκρασια περιβαλοντος θα λειτουργει τελικα το πισι πχ με αερα θα εισαι +10-15C ενω με νερο +8-10C (λιγο αυθαιρετες τιμες εδω)
για το λαδι δεν θ αναφερω τιποτα παρα μονο οτι ΚΑΙ αυτο πρεπει να αποβαλει στον περιβαλοντα χωρο την θερμοκρασια που θα συσσωρευσει.....

αν τελικα θες να ασχοληθεις με την ψυξη και να κανεις το κεφι σου με κατι "extreme" δοκιμασε το *bong* (bong pc cooler ψαξε γιατι σκετο σε βγαζει...σε αλλα πραγματα χεχε)

----------

